
Iranian woman visiting family on tourist visa detained in Oregon jail - nafizh
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/mar/29/iranian-woman-detained-oregon-jail
======
Jabanga
A close family friend recently had plans to visit my sister who lives in the
US. She's a Canadian citizen and moved to Canada from Iran when she was four
years old. Anyway, she's been to the US numerous times, but was denied entry
two weeks ago, with no reason given, despite the ban not being in force.

------
orsenthil
The whole story is just the title. No reason divulged in 1000 words. I hope
this gathers more attention to seek an explanation.

~~~
ericcumbee
it did state there was a warrant. which means they had "probable cause" even
if the standard for probable cause is getting lower and lower.

------
dr_ick
Why is this on hacker news?

~~~
kbart
Because here are many non-USA citizens on HN who travel to USA for work,
conferences, business meetings etc. and are concerned that one day it might
happen to them too?

~~~
dr_ick
If that is the case... careful entering Iran:

[https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/alertswarnings...](https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/alertswarnings/iran-
travel-warning.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_policy_of_Iran#Admission_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_policy_of_Iran#Admission_refused)

\- Admission is refused to holders of passports or travel documents containing
a visa/stamp for Israel Israel or any data that passenger has been to Israel
or indication of any connection with the State of Israel.

[http://www.bordersofadventure.com/travel-to-iran-things-
to-k...](http://www.bordersofadventure.com/travel-to-iran-things-to-know)

\- All US passport holders are only allowed into Iran if part of a tour group
(or with a guide). It apparently still stands that Americans must also be
escorted from the airport to the hotel, and cannot make their own arrangements
(it all has to be pre-organised – a simple addition via a tour company).

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/anoth...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/another-american-has-been-detained-in-iran-the-fourth-dual-national-
in-five-months-to-be-
arrested/2016/07/26/84ab02fa-52a7-11e6-88eb-7dda4e2f2aec_story.html)

[http://www.npr.org/2016/07/27/487665607/with-3-u-s-
citizens-...](http://www.npr.org/2016/07/27/487665607/with-3-u-s-citizens-in-
iranian-jail-a-look-at-whats-driving-the-arrests)

[http://www.lonelyplanet.com/iran/women-
travellers](http://www.lonelyplanet.com/iran/women-travellers)

~~~
kbart
Sorry, I don't see how that's relevant. Iran doesn't position itself as a
global tech center.

~~~
dr_ick
I fail to see how the parent story is relevant to tech at all.

A person with a federal warrant was arrested entering the USA. Why is this
hacker news?

If you want to discuss "what might happen" when entering a country, and the
entry laws of those countries, I'm game. But again, I don't see how it is tech
related.

~~~
throwaway7767
The part that you're missing is that HN is not just for tech news, and never
has been.

